# I still can't seem to break the 10 mile barrier.



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I recieved my bike 2 weeks ago and have only riden outside maybe 5 times and maybe 4-5 times on the trainer. I was starting off only doing 2-3 miles and for the last week I have not been able to get past 10 miles either on the trainer or outside.:mad2: I went for a ride today and the temp was about mid 40's and was fairly comfortable the way I was dressed but it seems like my legs start to have no more power about 5 miles in. I try and keep my cadence around 80-90 but seems like when I do I am only going 12-13 MPH at times, such as a slope up hills. My average cadence was 81 and avg speed was 15 for the 8 miles I rode this afternoon. 
I don't know if it is the weather that is holding me back or just a lack of cardio and strength or possibly nutrition prior to riding. I run alot on the treadmil and outdoors when its warm and run 9 min miles so I don't think my cardio is all that bad. I keep telling myself I am going to ride 15 miles and I get to that point of 7-10 miles and feel drained and legs are burning and end up returning home. I feel like I am a quiter at times as I have a goal when I leave the house. What am I doing wrong or is this average for a beginner. Is there something I need to be eating prior to riding so I can keep riding? Everyone says "Just ride and get miles in" but I would like to ride more than 10 miles is all. I have read many beginners riding 20 miles with an avg of 20mph and don't see how they do it. Any help is greatly appreciated. I wrote another thread on here about beginner training in hopes that would help me get stronger but have yet to try interval strength training.:thumbsup:


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Got to eat right and keep at it. Try adding one extra mile at a time.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just keep riding you've only actually ridden your bike 5 times, it will take time. Go out every day, even if it's just for a few miles. You'll quickly see improvements if you persevere.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Keep at it and forget about cadence and average speed....make the goal 12 miles next time..

You can worry about cadence and speed later....work on distance....


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I will try that and just try and add a mile or 2 to it. I eat healthy for the most part but was just curious as if there was something I needed to be eating prior to a ride such as a bannana so I would have more energy. I hate the cold and 40 degrees is chilly for me, so riding outside in this weather sucks right now for me but I am determined to keep at it until it gets to cold I can't handle it.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. I think its the same thing as running. I was barely able to run a mile over 9 months ago and now I am running a little over 4 miles non stop. It takes time and determination!! I know thats not much for some but I still think its a great improvement. 
I will definately keep riding and try and push it that extra mile until I can ride at least 20 miles and then start worrying about my cadence and speed. I think the cold has alot to do with it also cause I hate the cold weather and being outside in it sucks. I need a full face cover cause my nose runs and eyes water bad and I think this may also cause me to cut it short.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's my opinion........Just go out and ride for pleasure sake. Don't measure anything (speed,cadence,calories,etc). Being late in the year, it's a difficult time to just be getting into riding. It sounds like your getting discouraged and this won't help you through the colder months when it's hard to get motivated to ride. Slow down and I'm sure you can make your 10miles. Again, don't worry about speed/cadence just pedal at whatever feels right. 
I might suggest instead of riding an "out and back" course, map out a more circular course. This will minimize the "easy out" of turning around and heading home. Set the course slightly longer than the distance you think your able to ride. Increase the distance gradually until you meet your distance goal.

You'll be amazed at how your speed and endurance will improve. after my first six months of riding, it was fun to go back and ride my initial course and see/feel in real time how much better of a rider I had become. I still have a long way to go, but it sure helped my motivation.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Matador-IV said:


> Here's my opinion........Just go out and ride for pleasure sake. Don't measure anything (speed,cadence,calories,etc). Being late in the year, it's a difficult time to just be getting into riding. It sounds like your getting discouraged and this won't help you through the colder months when it's hard to get motivated to ride. Slow down and I'm sure you can make your 10miles. Again, don't worry about speed/cadence just pedal at whatever feels right.
> I might suggest instead of riding an "out and back" course, map out a more circular course. This will minimize the "easy out" of turning around and heading home. Set the course slightly longer than the distance you think your able to ride. Increase the distance gradually until you meet your distance goal.
> 
> You'll be amazed at how your speed and endurance will improve. after my first six months of riding, it was fun to go back and ride my initial course and see/feel in real time how much better of a rider I had become. I still have a long way to go, but it sure helped my motivation.


What you said is 100% correct. I was telling my g/f the other day it was a bad time to be buying my bike cause I hate the cold weather, so I bought a trainer to ride indoors for those really bad days. 
I will try a different course instead of the out and back like you descibed (thats what I do now) and try and map out a different course. 
Thanks for the encouragement guys


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm not gonna believe any beginner that says they can ride 20mi at 20mph avg...unless it's dead flat and they have a tail wind. 
don't worry about avg speed, just get out there and ride what you think you can. in another couple of weeks you'll probably be up to 10mi no prob. wait a year, and see what you're doing...you'll be amazed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My gut says you're pushing yourself a little too hard with no real regard for proper pacing. If you can run 9 miles, 10 miles on the bike shouldn't be difficult. 

Unlike others, I'd say you should pay attention to cadence and your perceived level of exertion. Try lowering your speed, shifting to a much lighter gear, and increasing your cadence. Try to set your perceived pace as something like a nice brisk walk. 

Are you using clipless pedals yet?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

spade2you said:


> My gut says you're pushing yourself a little too hard with no real regard for proper pacing. If you can run 9 miles, 10 miles on the bike shouldn't be difficult.
> 
> Unlike others, I'd say you should pay attention to cadence and your perceived level of exertion. Try lowering your speed, shifting to a much lighter gear, and increasing your cadence. Try to set your perceived pace as something like a nice brisk walk.
> 
> Are you using clipless pedals yet?


+1. I started out highlighting the excerpts I agreed with, but realized it was this entire post! 

Maintaining an adaquate cadence isn't going to somehow distract you from raising your endurance. Conversely, it'll actually help because you'll be maintaining a relatively light pedal stroke. Also, doing so will certainly spare your knees for those warmer days that you (and I) are waiting for.

And speaking of cold, your distaste for the cold comes through very clearly in your posts, and no doubt it's having a mental effect on your rides. All you can do for now is make sure you're wearing what at least keeps you warm and dry, otherwise the energy your body uses to keep you warm will wear you down quickly, and that runs counter to building endurance.

Lastly, I agree with Matador - map out a circular route that's just a little longer than you're used to. It'll stave off boredom and minimizes the urge to turn and head home.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You say your legs are getting tired with a few miles to go - have you had the bike properly fit to you? If yes - than what PJ352 says.
If no - than go to your LBS and get a fit - this should help you get the most from your legs.

If you are able to run 4 miles, you have a serviceable level of fitness - the bike should be an easier progression for you to improve upon. 

Good luck


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Are you drinking just water? I keep a bottle of water and a bottle of gatorade/water in a 50/50 mix. Bring a snack even if you don't really need it, just stopping at a park bench and taking 5 minutes to sit have a snack and some water can really help. Once I stop for a bit and get back on the bike it feels like I just started the ride, even when it is halfway over.

And your expectations are too high. Biking will work muscles you haven't really used before or atleast I hurt in places that never did before. Go out to a place with flatter terrain. Being able to put easy miles in will bring up your confidence and help you work on the form and bike handling. 

I am up to 20-25 mile rides now and it keeps getting easier. You will find your pace and know when you can push harder and when to slow it down and save your energy like headwind. I used to try to power through windy spots but realized I am just tiring myself out.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

spade2you said:


> My gut says you're pushing yourself a little too hard with no real regard for proper pacing. If you can run 9 miles, 10 miles on the bike shouldn't be difficult.
> 
> Unlike others, I'd say you should pay attention to cadence and your perceived level of exertion. Try lowering your speed, shifting to a much lighter gear, and increasing your cadence. Try to set your perceived pace as something like a nice brisk walk.
> 
> Are you using clipless pedals yet?


I don't run 9 miles I run a 9 min mile, LOL. Although I believe I can run 9 miles. Yes I believe I am using clipless pedals, I have to push my shoe down to clip in and to the side to unclip.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

pdh777 said:


> You say your legs are getting tired with a few miles to go - have you had the bike properly fit to you? If yes - than what PJ352 says.
> If no - than go to your LBS and get a fit - this should help you get the most from your legs.
> 
> If you are able to run 4 miles, you have a serviceable level of fitness - the bike should be an easier progression for you to improve upon.
> ...


Yes I was fitted the day I bought it at the LBS. What I mean by my legs getting tired is they get the burning feels as if I was working out. The roads here are not flat and are constantly going up and down and thats were the burn comes from is climbing the hills.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

e34john said:


> Are you drinking just water? I keep a bottle of water and a bottle of gatorade/water in a 50/50 mix. Bring a snack even if you don't really need it, just stopping at a park bench and taking 5 minutes to sit have a snack and some water can really help. Once I stop for a bit and get back on the bike it feels like I just started the ride, even when it is halfway over.
> 
> And your expectations are too high. Biking will work muscles you haven't really used before or atleast I hurt in places that never did before. Go out to a place with flatter terrain. Being able to put easy miles in will bring up your confidence and help you work on the form and bike handling.
> 
> I am up to 20-25 mile rides now and it keeps getting easier. You will find your pace and know when you can push harder and when to slow it down and save your energy like headwind. I used to try to power through windy spots but realized I am just tiring myself out.


I bring along gatorade only. Its hard to find a place around here that has a flat place to ride, if there is any. I will be on the trainer today cause it is close to 27 degees and I'm not riding out there in that, LOL.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help, I think I will concentrate more on riding at a more easier cadence and make my routes circular so I can't easily just turn around. Not saying I am going to fight to keep it in that area but just what seems natural. 
And yes the cold I think is a huge factor in this but thats why I have a trainer, so I can still log miles and train indoors.
Again thanks again everyone there is lots of good info on here and will take all the advice I can get.


----------



## Hask12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Since you just started riding I wouldn't be all that concerned about mileage. Set up a routine and just go ride. This will help build up your endurance and 10 miles will eventually seem like nothing. For now just enjoy the ride.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> i'm not gonna believe any beginner that says they can ride 20mi at 20mph avg...unless it's dead flat and they have a tail wind.
> don't worry about avg speed, just get out there and ride what you think you can. in another couple of weeks you'll probably be up to 10mi no prob. wait a year, and see what you're doing...you'll be amazed.


Downhill, maybe. I wouldn't believe any beginner who said this either, even on flats. To the OP, you are using muscles that you haven't been using before, or at least in a way you haven't been using them before. It takes time to build up. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

don't worry about gatorade or food intake yet, you're not riding long enough to need anything but water at this point 

sounds like you may be pushing too hard though, you shouldn't be coming back in at the end of your rides completely spent (at least not all the time) 

15 mph is not that bad at all, I'm a runner more than a cyclist also and I'll generally ride between 12-17 mph depending on how hard I'm pushing it

slow it down a bit and enjoy yourself on the bike (think how you wouldn't be having fun if you tried to run 7 min/miles when you're used to 9 min/miles, that's sort of like what you're doing on the bike)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

My advice is to take the computer off the bike, hide the log book, stopping "logging" anything and don't think about numbers at all. Just ride, as long as you feel good and as much as you have time for. ride outside when you can, and when the weather's crapy ride the trainer as long as you can stand it.

Five rides and half a dozen trainer sessions in a couple of weeks is not enough to mean a thing. It's a hard time of year to get started, so just do what you can and try to keep improving fitness a bit through the winter. All this number obsession is misplaced, IMHO. It's supposed to be fun to ride a bike. Make it fun, and you'll do it enough and hard enough to get better.

Seriously


----------



## KDGast (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree with those above that say not to worry about speed and cadence. Ride for fun now and increase distance slowly. After you can ride for for a few hours at a time with no problems, then you may want to look at speed and then cadence.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

KDGast said:


> I agree with those above that say not to worry about speed and cadence. Ride for fun now and increase distance slowly. *After you can ride for for a few hours at a time with no problems, then you may want to look at speed and then cadence*.


One of the primary purposes of maintaining adaquate cadence is so that a cyclist _can_ continue to ride without (knee) problems, so that (IMO/E) should begin when cycling begins. No different than fit.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Take a camera.
Stop and enjoy the scenery. Take some pics.
Make it fun.
If you legs are shot get off the bike. 
Milage will come in time.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> One of the primary purposes of maintaining adaquate cadence is so that a cyclist _can_ continue to ride without (knee) problems, so that (IMO/E) should begin when cycling begins. No different than fit.


Pretty much. While the real output of cadence is a function of power, riding at cadence and pacing oneself in the desired zone is a basic foundational skill. Nonetheless, good cadence might not make you faster, but mashing at lower cadence tends to slow riders down dramatically. Although the correct cadence at too high of an intensity can just as easily wear a rider out prematurely.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Just about literally anyone who can pedal a bike can ride 10 miles (assuming no serious hills).
The best rider in the world could blow up in less than 10 miles by going to fast.

In other words the issue is cleary your pace. As a beginner yes there are probably other things you could benefit from working on but with regard to going 10 miles you just need to start slower.

Throw in a few stop lights, a hill or two, cold, wind......a 15 MPH average isn't really that slow especially for someone with 5 rides under their belt. So you just need to go slower.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

I don't think it's necessary to worry too much about cadence, as long as you're aware that you're further ahead to spin rather than mash. How does a beginner tell? Increase cadence until you start to bounce, and then back off a bit. You'll settle in to what feels best. Don't really need the computer to tell you.

I wouldn't worry about speed after only 5 rides. I'd be more inclined to go for increasing distance, even at a slow pace. Speed will come as fitness improves. Beginners can only ride 20 miles at 20 mph on the internet, not on a bike on a road.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I tried to post to this thread last night and had some problem with my internet service...

I was mostly going to say some stuff the above two posters covered.

The only other thing is I notice you're not happy with a 12-13mph pace up a "moderate" hill. I'm not sure what your "moderate" is. But if you look at the energy usage numbers, the power output to go quickly up a grade is much, much higher than the power output to maintain the same, or even a higher, speed on flat ground. 12-13 could actually be really fast for the hill you're on. Certainly some in my area drag me all the way down into single digits. There are a few where I'll even have to strain at my granny gear - quite low, since I have a triple crank.

Rather than stressing out about how fast you can climb, try to climb well - pick a gear that lets you finish the climb without having to downshift, at least unless it gets steeper, and doesn't make you feel like you're dying or lose the ability to spin a comfortable cadence on the way up. When you get comfortable with riding out of the saddle, there are a few things you can do to get a few more seconds off your time, but I wouldn't worry about that yet. The main thing is to finish climbs with enough left in the tank to return to your "flat ground" pace when you finish, which should be low enough that you're actually able to recover from a climb or an effort.

Top-end speed is one of the easier things to develop. If you're serious about racing, you can start doing speed work about six weeks before your first, and see surprisingly good results. The ability to sustain an effort level for extended periods is a lot harder to improve, I think it makes it easier to recover from speed work, and that happens by riding for extended periods at a pace the rider can actually sustain. IMO, way too many people want to race in their first season of riding - I think it makes more sense just to ride for a season or so, get used to riding in groups, and get some experience with your own body and how you ride bikes. But that's just my opinion, and it's a free country. If you want a training goal, choose a Century ride or something.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I just started riding this past March and was horrified at my cardio, speed, etc. so while it is supposed to be fun to ride a bike, I understand that it’s not fun to feel inadequate, which is an easy thing to feel when you see people zooming around and talking about the 2nd century of the month they just completed. Leaves one feeling like what is wrong with me? It was definitely a huge discouragement for me, luckily, with the encouragement of some friends and my own anger, I kept it up and am impressed with my progress (if I do say so myself). I'm sure you will be too if you keep going and are enjoying yourself. It was a challenge to go 4 miles when I started but I now go out regularly for 50 mile rides on the weekends (when time allows) – hard even for me to believe. 

A friend of mine couldn’t go over 5 miles when he started too. I hooked up my cadence monitor to his ride and took him out to a scenic area to ride together. We went 14 miles. We stopped a couple times so he could rest, I let him try out my ride, we enjoyed the scenery, we joked around, talked about work, family, etc. – generally had a good time. But he was working too, it wasn’t a leisurely ride for him. So my novice advice is to go out with a friend or a group of other beginners. Look for cycling clubs in your area – they usually have beginner rides in the spring. Riding with others makes the ride more enjoyable for me (that’s just me, many prefer to ride alone) and I find I can go further and longer.

Oh, and averaging 20mph for a beginner? Not bloody likely. Lastly, some people are just naturally good at cycling. They can start and do 20+ miles on their first ride with no issues at all. Think about doing a beginner ride with a club.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well it was about 28 degrees this morning so I decided to ride the trainer and kinda take it easy and try and pace myself with a cadence of 87-90 and throw in a 30 sec harder temo to get the HR up and then ease it back down. I did this to try and make it interesting as others stated cause trainers are boring. I did not pay attention to speed or distance and just rode for 45 min cause I had to get to bed because I work nights. When all was said and done I was not overly tired and felt like I could have rode for another 30 min or so. Out of curiosity I checked the mileage and I went 10.8. knowing that I know I could have gone further than 10 miles outside given the same pace and without the cold, LOL. 
So thanks again and hopefully this sat. group ride won't be cancelled due to weather.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Keep at it and forget about cadence and average speed....make the goal 12 miles next time..
> 
> You can worry about cadence and speed later....work on distance....


+ a million. :thumbsup: 

In the late winter I could only ride about 10 miles @ 12ish mph avg. I felt like a terd. After hard training all spring/summer and finding a group to do long weekend rides with, I can now sucessfully ride 60-80 miles no problem. Tempo will pick up with interval training and your endurance will vastly improve the longer you're in the saddle. Just DON'T worry about that stuff now. I'm just sharing my experinece to let you know- you're not the only one that's gone through this. Tack on one mile at a time with your rides, ride every day even if it's only a few miles(if you feel up to it). Your ticker and legs will thank you. 

Sidenote: if you feel like you have no energy, try a light snack before you go out. A banana, figs, dates, granola bar, whatever you like to snack on.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Nope*



e34john said:


> Are you drinking just water? I keep a bottle of water and a bottle of gatorade/water in a 50/50 mix. Bring a snack even if you don't really need it, just stopping at a park bench and taking 5 minutes to sit have a snack and some water can really help. Once I stop for a bit and get back on the bike it feels like I just started the ride, even when it is halfway over.


Someone riding for 45 minutes does not need any calories. Research shows that most people can go 90 minutes without any calories. Water, yes. And a brief rest will help if you've gone out too hard, but there's no need for food in a 10 mile ride. As others have noted, the OP is probably just pushing too hard if he's got dead tired legs after 10 miles.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trek21 said:


> Well it was about 28 degrees this morning so I decided to ride the trainer and kinda take it easy and try and pace myself with a cadence of 87-90 and throw in a 30 sec harder temo to get the HR up and then ease it back down. I did this to try and make it interesting as others stated cause trainers are boring. I did not pay attention to speed or distance and just rode for 45 min cause I had to get to bed because I work nights. When all was said and done I was not overly tired and felt like I could have rode for another 30 min or so. Out of curiosity I checked the mileage and I went 10.8. knowing that I know I could have gone further than 10 miles outside given the same pace and without the cold, LOL.
> So thanks again and hopefully this sat. group ride won't be cancelled due to weather.


You might not think so (or even realize it), but maintaining a cadence in the high 80's is very good for new cyclists, so kudo's to you for that. And along the way you learned that (relatively) high spin/ low resistance keeps the legs feeling fresher, so you probably were pushing too hard, too fast. 

Intervals serve the important purpose of building cardio fitness as well as muscle strength, but keeping cadence up during them doesn't detract from their benefits. You _can_ accomplish all of it, taking small steps. :thumbsup: 

Good luck on the group ride, and be sure to tell us how it goes.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

trek21 - what gears are you using to climb with? 
I am fairly certain that you are over extnding yourself on the climbs. As I said before you already have a servicable level of fitness so the 10 miles should not be this big of a hurdle -Sounds like you are charging up the hills and getting lactic acid burn which wastes your legs.
Use an easier gear and spin up the hills. Forget about speed. 
I live in CO and ride for long distances regularly - unless the grade is 4% or less I am usually not going 13 MPH uphill.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I know everyone has already said this, but if you can run 4 miles, especially at a 9 min pace, you can ride 10 miles. If you're athletic enough to physically get your body on a bike, you can ride a mountain bike 10 miles. Combine those two and add a road bike (or a hybrid even), and you can easily ride 10 miles. Just slow down. 

Cadence is important but before you try specific workouts and try to maintain certain cadences, just get out and ride at a pace and cadence that feels good based on effort, and ride 10 miles, then ride 20 miles, then worry about that stuff. PJ is undoubtedly a better cyclist than I, but I started out a cadence of probably 60. I just wanted to ride far and as fast as possible and that felt right. Then after I could ride 40 miles at an 18 mph pace I decided to pay more attention to my cadence and found that I was already riding at a cadence of ~90. Same thing with swimming, if that reference helps you. I started swimming a year ago and my form sucked, so I built up my distance and my form got gradually better, and then after I could swim 1000m straight I consciously tried to correct my form, which was infinitely better than when I'd begun, all on its own.

What I'm saying is that you're doing fine; you're overthinking it. Just ride at an effort that's fun and feels right, then worry about the other stuff.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

pdh777 said:


> trek21 - what gears are you using to climb with?
> I am fairly certain that you are over extnding yourself on the climbs. As I said before you already have a servicable level of fitness so the 10 miles should not be this big of a hurdle -Sounds like you are charging up the hills and getting lactic acid burn which wastes your legs.
> Use an easier gear and spin up the hills. Forget about speed.
> I live in CO and ride for long distances regularly - unless the grade is 4% or less I am usually not going 13 MPH uphill.


No idea what gear, a semi easy one I guess, LOL. I have clue how to tell what gear I was in. I know I was in the small front ring but as far as the rear cog I would say 3 rings down from the largerst one.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

trek21 said:


> No idea what gear, a semi easy one I guess, LOL. I have clue how to tell what gear I was in. I know I was in the small front ring but as far as the rear cog I would say 3 rings down from the largerst one.


You should probably be using the largest cog while climbing. That's what it's for.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm also with the people who say don't pay attention to cadence, but you still are. You're over-analyzing this. Get a piece of electrical tape, and put it over your computer. Only check it after you get done with a ride. 
Riding in the cold, as said above by PJ, you need to dress warm enough for the outdoors. Dress warm enough to where your body can warm up. I've ridden on cold days under dressed, and the rides were awful because I could never warm up. 
Speaking of warming up, since you're starting out, start your rides out slow, just pedal easy. Don't do a high cadence (or low either), and don't try to get to any speed. Just try to (as also stated above) enjoy the scenery for 5 minutes. You'll find that you've naturally picked up speed. 
Lastly, don't try to go up any larger hills when first starting out.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

spade2you said:


> You should probably be using the largest cog while climbing. That's what it's for.


Well, not necessarily. Depends how steep and long the particular hill is, and how fast you're able and willing to go at that point. You don't automatically shift into your lowest gear every time the road turns up. I ride lots of varied terrain, and I only shift into the largest cog for the most extreme sections. 


We have no idea how steep the OP's climbs are, though he seems to think he's maintaining a pretty good cadence, which suggests they're not the steepest.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Well, not necessarily. Depends how steep and long the particular hill is, and how fast you're able and willing to go at that point. You don't automatically shift into your lowest gear every time the road turns up. I ride lots of varied terrain, and I only shift into the largest cog for the most extreme sections.
> 
> 
> We have no idea how steep the OP's climbs are, though he seems to think he's maintaining a pretty good cadence, which suggests they're not the steepest.


Given the OP's fitness, necessarily.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> Someone riding for 45 minutes does not need any calories. Research shows that most people can go 90 minutes without any calories. Water, yes. And a brief rest will help if you've gone out too hard, but there's no need for food in a 10 mile ride. As others have noted, the OP is probably just pushing too hard if he's got dead tired legs after 10 miles.



I do agree with this. However, personally I've become accustomed to using an electrolyte drink mix, even when only riding 45 mins. My blood sugar is always low so the steady intake helps tons. I know I don't necessarily need the cals, but it sure helps ward off the shakes, dizziness and the 'tude.:thumbsup:


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Update: Today it was about 70 degrees and perfect for riding. I drove to a part of the area were there wern't to many cars and traffic and set out to see how far I could go before having to stop. Well I made it 17 miles and probably had room for more but my butt was hurting to bad to go further. (still in the breaking in stage). I was just out riding and never really paid attention to the cadence or mileage all to much. But I did sometimes just to see how I was doing. I am happy with that and lets just hope tomorrow goes even better cause I will be doing my first group ride which could range from 20-25 miles.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You might hold off on doing group rides until you can do the distances that group typically rides on your own. It's often easier to ride a given pace with a group, so that's no biggie, but you don't want to get dropped someplace you don't know or force the person riding sweep to rescue you.


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Someone riding for 45 minutes does not need any calories. Research shows that most people can go 90 minutes without any calories. Water, yes. And a brief rest will help if you've gone out too hard, but there's no need for food in a 10 mile ride. As others have noted, the OP is probably just pushing too hard if he's got dead tired legs after 10 miles.


This isn't true for everyone. when i am riding i get hungry within 30 minutes and completely bonk out well before 90 minutes. I also have a crazy fast metabolism and can eat thanksgiving dinner and be hungry an hour later. 

if you are feeling low on energy a sports drink or some kind of energy bar / gel or a banana could maybe help. everyone is different so try stuff out until you find what works for you.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe you're experiencing what I call the "20 minute burn" ?

What I mean is... it often seems the first twenty minutes many of my rides are more difficult and tiring than the last 90 minutes.

Whether I ride every day, or skip a day or three, at about the 15 or 20 minute point in my ride, my legs burn and I feel tired. I ride thru the pain/tired portion, and about ten minutes later, my muscles are stretched out, feeling good, and I can ride another 40 miles in comfort....and usually with a faster average speed.

The first five miles for me is like a warm up period or something. If i'm going to do a group ride for, say 35 miles, I'll make sure to ride five miles alone before I start the group ride.... idduno, maybe it's just me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trek21 said:


> Update: Today it was about 70 degrees and perfect for riding. I drove to a part of the area were there wern't to many cars and traffic and set out to see how far I could go before having to stop. Well I made it 17 miles and probably had room for more but my butt was hurting to bad to go further. (still in the breaking in stage). I was just out riding and never really paid attention to the cadence or mileage all to much. But I did sometimes just to see how I was doing. I am happy with that and lets just hope tomorrow goes even better cause I will be doing my first group ride which could range from 20-25 miles.


Assuming their pace is comparable to yours, if you could do 17 miles solo you'll do ok with a few more miles on a group ride. 

No need to _fixate_ on cadence, but try to keep pedal resistance relatively light. And every so often (when no one's looking) take a peek.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You might hold off on doing group rides until you can do the distances that group typically rides on your own. It's often easier to ride a given pace with a group, so that's no biggie, but you don't want to get dropped someplace you don't know or force the person riding sweep to rescue you.


This is a group c ride which will be a no drop ride. I am sure I am able to do it, I am just going out there to have fun and get some miles in as well as learn how to ride in a group.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Did you end up going? How was it?


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Did you end up going? How was it?


Yep I went, I went with the C and B group and the B group split off about 10 miles in and went their way. I avg 17 MPH over 22 miles and never once did I feel exhausted except when I had to climb hills. My cadence was an avg of 84 and wasn't even looking at that the whole ride, just pedaled what I felt was right. It wasn't until after the ride did I look at the mileage and cadence.  This was my longest ride both mileage and time wise and really looking forward to this coming weekend to do it again.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just keep at it. Two weeks is not nearly long enough to start being disappointed in your performances. Just keep going and work up to that 10 miles. As mentioned above you are probably going out too hard and are burning out midway through the ride. Give yourself a bit of time to warm up and just take it easy for a little while. Get some more miles in your legs before you lay the hammer down.


----------



## technic05 (Jul 20, 2010)

trek21 said:


> Yep I went, I went with the C and B group and the B group split off about 10 miles in and went their way. I avg 17 MPH over 22 miles and never once did I feel exhausted except when I had to climb hills. My cadence was an avg of 84 and wasn't even looking at that the whole ride, just pedaled what I felt was right. It wasn't until after the ride did I look at the mileage and cadence.  This was my longest ride both mileage and time wise and really looking forward to this coming weekend to do it again.


Great work. When I first started 4 months ago I just focused on saddle time. Then when my 2hour ~30mile rides started to become a normal every other day routine i knew i was ready to increase my mileage. 

When you start riding you learn patience. Once you're patient on the bike and know what to expect the distance and the speed will come with it. Since I started late in the season in July i've clocked 1400 miles and completed two centuries one with around 9,000 feet in climbing. That didn't come right away, i just kept riding and when I felt like I was ready I did it.

Give your body some time, and give your mind a rest because before you know it a century weekend will come faster than you think.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I appreciate everybodys help, I think I have learned alot from this thread. :thumbsup: My goal is to be able to do about 30 miles next weekend if the weather holds up. Then sometime next year I would like to tackle a century.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

A lot of people said it but I'll say it again.

The most important thing is to not over extend yourself. That's going to mess up your legs.

Slow down, and enjoy your ride. You do not need to ride at 15 mph when you start out. Especially if you've got to deal with hills and headwinds.

I took a long time off from riding. When I started up again, my legs hurt after a 7-mile ride at about 10 mph with maybe 500 feet of climbing. These days I ride about 6000 miles a year. My typical ride is 20-30 miles per day, and I climb 2000-3000 during that ride. But I'm still not "fast" and I probably never will be. If I average 10-12 mph I'm happy. If it's cold and there are strong winds, I'm going to lose 2-4 mph.

When I'm climbing, I'm probably grinding along at about 6-7 mph. The fastest kids can more than double that. Cool, but that doesn't mean that I'm not getting a serious workout.

Funny thing is that I can out climb people 30 years younger than me. I do it all the time on my daily ride.

A more extreme example is that we have a friend who is on her university cross country team. But she lives in flat lands. She is way faster in a sprint but I can out climb her. When she comes out to visit us in the summer, it takes her about 6 weeks to find her climbing legs. Then she's only a little faster than me on the clmbs. A few weeks after that she's in a whole different league. But she's an athlete.

Don't beat yourself up. You'll be amazed at how much improvement will come as you get more comfortable and find your pace.

The best thing that you can do for yourself is to ride at least 5 times a week and get comfortable with that ride. Then start adding small distances and extra hills. But give it time. Your body needs to make some fairly major adjustments. Even good runners can find it frustrating at first.


----------

